# 434 Internatonal tractor



## travis hay (Aug 25, 2017)

I have a little 434 inter tractor here in aust. it has been pushing oit out the exhaust, its a diesel what is my problem?? is it glazed up? rings buggered or valve guide or something broken. tractor still runs well and starts fine, cheers Travis.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I would say your first move should be a compression check. That way you know where to start looking


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Rebuild kits for those 154 engines are ridiculously cheap.

They are tough tractors. I have had a 444 for over 30 years.

Roger


----------



## travis hay (Aug 25, 2017)

thanx Roger for your reply I might look into a compression test. I'm good on welding or fixing farm stuff but my down fall is motors, I should pull a motor down some time to learn a bit more on diesels, cheers Travis.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Travis, it sounds like you are handy enough with your hands to give it a go. That's a nice simple motor for a first attempt at an engine rebuild. A friend of mine in Ballarat has just rebuilt the engine in his 434. I have an engine service manual (SM-12A) I could copy for you.

Roger


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

If you've never been into an engine, start with a Briggs and Stratton single cylinder. It has to be the most simple combustion engine ever made and the cheapest.


----------

